# Shop organization....!!!!



## Hukshawn (Nov 11, 2017)

I know we've done tool box organization, wrench organization already. This is different...

Shop organization. This is a topic I struggle with immensely. Call it too little room or lazyness or "I need that and I need it now!" 
Everything in my shop has a home, but when I'm in the midst of working, nothing has a home and nothing can be close enough to me. 





I sold my Kenedy copy for this medical cart as it held a lot more stuff, and it's super handy, and for the most part I can keep it organized. Most often than not most tools wind up on the bench directly above. 
However, now the mill being on the other side of the garage, THIS is happening... 



I'm not proud of that. 
I plan on making a bunch of holders for various collets, drills, end mills, etc. But never enough time in the day. 

Same with stock storage, just a pile... 



What are everyone's methods, tricks, habits, for keeping things organized WHILE you work... 

Seems my garage goes through a bi weekly overhaul clean up.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 12, 2017)

Shop? Organize? Not sure I understand.


----------



## samthedog (Nov 12, 2017)

I solve the tool storage issue by using lots of tool boards. Everything is accessible and easy to find. More importantly, everything is easy to put away immediately after use as well. Here is a video which shows how my container is set up:


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## chips&more (Nov 12, 2017)

LOL’s, I can barely see the floor in my shop. When I drop something smaller than a green pea on the floor, it’s gone forever! Organization…LOL’s


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 12, 2017)

For most of us (well, me anyway) "shop organization" is something of an oxymoron.  

I do have storage locations for all of my tooling and hand and power tools, though I am working on better options for my tooling storage. While I am working on something all bets are off, but there is a reason for that. Many years ago I got in the habit of leaving tools out when I have used them so that each one can be wiped down at the end of the day before being put back in its assigned storage location. I have allowed this habit to carry over to my machine tooling as well. In this way my storage cabinets and tool boxes always stay pretty clean. I absolutely detest it when one of my sons uses a hand tool and puts it away greasy or oily, or uses a drill bit and puts it away full of swarf.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok.. I'm not the only one. Hahaha


----------



## richl (Nov 12, 2017)

samthedog said:


> I solve the tool storage issue by using lots of tool boards. Everything is accessible and easy to find. More importantly, everything is easy to put away immediately after use as well. Here is a video which shows how my container is set up:


Some really good ideas there, I like the flat screen TV bracket for lathe tailstock storage. I will look into that one. You do alot with a small area.. I would hate having to clean that space after doing some milling or lathe work... heavy cuts would have chips everywhere


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Nov 12, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Shop? Organize? Not sure I understand.


Ever get the Hardinge lathe running, or just plain organized?

Bought a Mitutoyo 3" diameter AARP approved "old person eyes" drop indicator several weeks ago, what a treat. Well worth the buck and a half.
One also does not need a "brown toolbox" to be a machinist (-:





Running this old beasty will put hair on your chest, a Warner & Swasey #5 turret lathe drilling 1 17/32" holes X 5" straight through (no pecking) 304 SS, also no pilot hole as the bore finishes at 1.840" so a bit of wobble is unimportant. This machine is the shiat for knocking out rough bores, chuck part, turn on, engage turret feed and walk away until it is done. 10 parts drilled in 2 hours and I wasn't pushing it, very smelly coolant however as it is infrequently used. A 20" 3 jaw chuck with teeth.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 12, 2017)

Shop organization


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 12, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Shop? Organize? Not sure I understand.



 My thoughts axactly. I was just thinking of how you clean up and as soon as as you start with the next project....BAM,it looks the same as before.It never stops.But for me that means I am busy and that for me is a good thing.Good luck with the organizing.


----------



## samthedog (Nov 12, 2017)

richl said:


> Some really good ideas there, I like the flat screen TV bracket for lathe tailstock storage. I will look into that one. You do alot with a small area.. I would hate having to clean that space after doing some milling or lathe work... heavy cuts would have chips everywhere



All my machines and benches are off the ground. I can just sweep chips straight out of the workshop. I also have chip guards and splash backs on the lathe and mill so it contains the mess quite well.

Paul.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 12, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> For most of us (well, me anyway) "shop organization" is something of an oxymoron.


well that's me too, a *moron *when it comes to organization. _The more I organize, the more crap I have everywhere_.  It looks great when I get it all cleaned up, but in one or 2 uses it's a disaster and I can't find anything.  I put something down, and can't find it almost immediately.

When I make a real effort to work clean, it's great.. but then I wind up going back to normal. I am in the midst of a 3 week cleanup, because I can't move in the shop.  Finally making some headway, made some offcut racks. Still trying to figure out where to put my grinders and bench press.

Sometimes I organize stuff that should be boxed up and stored away(stupid). Sometimes I do good work. Recently I organized my taps and screws. I am amazed how many dupes, trips........ 20 1/4 20 taps I had. All good, albeit spiral point, plug, bottoming, and spiral. I brought back a plastic draw organizer that I hated in the past because I would have to look in each drawer.  Now I labeled them w/a ptouch.  And the other drawers in the same column are the screws for that size.. finally done searching for the taps in my Kennedy box and can go directly to the drawer.  One ray in the light of disarray.

Now if I could keep my benches clear or my lathe pan free.  or my floor free..


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 12, 2017)

richl said:


> Some really good ideas there, I like the flat screen TV bracket for lathe tailstock storage. I will look into that one. You do alot with a small area.. I would hate having to clean that space after doing some milling or lathe work... heavy cuts would have chips everywhere



I liked the flat panel bracket idea so much that I ordered in 2 of them. The panels are painted and mounted to the brackets . Now they need to be hung over my 96 by 32 inch bench for easy reach to tools when pulling them forward.


----------



## Hukshawn (Nov 12, 2017)

Hahaha. This blew up more than I was expecting. I was anticipating someone to have some great ideas or have super nice clean shops, I know there are several retired guys here who probably can spend more time in the shop than I can. But we're all no different. Lol. 
It's all a disaster!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a couple of those old brown boxes with what appears to me the exact lack of paint in the exact same places......designed obsolescence in in it's early form?


----------



## samthedog (Nov 12, 2017)

Just shot a better video that goes over the storage I have in the shipping container shop:


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2017)

Here is a tip that I use. I like drawer cabinets and toolboxes. They are very efficient and can store tons of stuff in a maximized area.

Notice all the wasted space between your stuff on the shelf and the next shelf above it?




Also, I have found that if you get toolboxes and drawer cabinets the right height they make excellent work benches. Yes, they can really add up to some money but, for me it is money well spent. And if you are patient, you can find some really good stuff for bargains on Craig's List.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2017)

Here are my layout and cabinets.




















Hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Here are my layout and cabinets.
> 
> View attachment 246758
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 13, 2017)

Way too neat for me, Randy.  I am starting to itch...


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Way too neat for me, Randy.  I am starting to itch...



Yeah, my allergy is to mess. We all have to find our own cures.


----------



## DHarris (Nov 13, 2017)

Randy, will you adopt me so I can come live in your shop?  I'll bring my own cott!!!


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2017)

DHarris said:


> Randy, will you adopt me so I can come live in your shop?  I'll bring my own cott!!!



You realize you'll need to get in line. There is a waiting list. 

Seriously, you aren't the first to ask. But, you know what? You are more than welcome to stop by and spend a day if you like. When will you be in my neck of the woods?


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Here are my layout and cabinets.
> 
> View attachment 246758
> 
> ...



That looks awesome Randy.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 13, 2017)

zmotorsports said:


> That looks awesome Randy.



Thanks. All staged for picture taking. It don't look like that in the middle of a project.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

I have finally been able to finish the organizing of my metal in my new shop.

Built these wall hangine racks in my RV bay and filled them up with the lengths that were standing vertical in my old shop.  Much more accessible like this.











Then while I was in the fabrication mode, I made up a series of hangers for various items around the shop and in the attached garage.

I made a few hangers for my spare welding helmets and face shield out of 3/8" rod and flat strap.








































Next I was tired of looking at my spare air hoses and extension cords sitting on the floor so I decided to utilize the empty space under one of my windows.










Next up was to build one specific hanger for single air hose and single extension cord on the opposite side of the shop within easy reach/access.





A little TIG weave.





Again, painted with Rustoleum Hammered paint. This color seems to be my shop signature color with my workbenches as well as my drawer organizers and lockers that are all the same color and hammered or wrinkle finish.










Lastly I decided to build some hangers for my lawn equipment like I had at my last home. I hate having these sitting on the floor in the garage but I was planning on building hangers after mudding and painting my attached garage, however, I don't think that is going to happen until spring due to setting up the shop and finishing the yard taking a bit longer than I  originally thought it would so I'm not waiting any longer.










And I painted them with the same Rustoleum Hammered paint.





Lastly, my two large milk crates of drop pieces that were under my welding table in my last shop I organized into cabinets that I picked up from my local Universities Geology Department.

One crate down and one to go.










Mike


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 13, 2017)

Another small project to aid in the organization.

I fabricated a small stand to hold hydraulic press accessories that would reside between my drawer cabinets and the press itself.
Pieces cut and ready to mock up.





The two sides clamped together awaiting welding.




















Painted using Rustoleum Hammer finish grey paint.





Fits perfectly in its new home.





Loaded and ready for years of use and abuse.





I organized and labeled my divided drawers, the label maker got a workout.





Completed. I ended up with about three extra drawers for future expansion or growth and several of the drawers have some space still available as well





Some random pictures of a few of the drawers.

























A few random pictures of the shop without boxes stacked around and with the equipment finally all in place.

























My surface plate that has been buried under boxes for the past year can finally be seen again.





Lastly, I made a holder for each side of my TIG welder to hold my TIG Guard rod holders.  No more being stacked in a corner where I have to dig through them to find the one I need.




















Mike.


----------



## brino (Nov 13, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I absolutely detest it when one of my sons uses a hand tool and puts it away greasy or oily, or uses a drill bit and puts it away full of swarf.



I think your sons have been in my shop too! 
-brino


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 13, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Here are my layout and cabinets.
> 
> View attachment 246758
> 
> ...


Major gold stars sir.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 13, 2017)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Ever get the Hardinge lathe running, or just plain organized?
> 
> Bought a Mitutoyo 3" diameter AARP approved "old person eyes" drop indicator several weeks ago, what a treat. Well worth the buck and a half.
> One also does not need a "brown toolbox" to be a machinist (-:
> ...


Boy I remember setting up and operating them. I even had the pleasure of cleaning the sump every year. On the ones we cut came threads on we ran dark cutting oil. I wore full length plastic aprons . With the crap flying all around. But I wouldn't have missed a day of my time there.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, some of you guys have spectacular shops, and space. I'm in a semi clean state now, but occasionally I have to tell my wife a messy shop is a happy shop,,,,,,,,,,,and my shop is delirious.
When my wife hangs laundry, I have privacy curtains.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 14, 2017)

Aukai said:


> *Wow, some of you guys have spectacular shops, and space*. I'm in a semi clean state now, but occasionally I have to tell my wife a messy shop is a happy shop,,,,,,,,,,,and my shop is delirious.
> When my wife hangs laundry, I have privacy curtains.



If you have some time to kill, we have a whole thread on Our Shops. The members of this forum have some fantastic work spaces. Here is a link to the thread.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lets-see-your-shop.484/


----------

